# Electrical Alliance (njatc) Tech math course



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Can anyone help me out with how the final exam is going to be? Like how many questions and what more of other types of math is going to be in the final exam? 

20 lessons/quizzes..Ive studied so far 440/552 pages to freshen up on my math. I have til January 2nd to finish and I'm on trigonometry right now there is many formulas to memorize ? help would be appreciated from fellow members who have had to take this!


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

My advice is to memorize all the Base Formulas and use them to build the necessary more complex formulas.

There are not many people who can memorize, retain, recall and apply proper 20 or 30 formulas per day for even 1 week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As Pokey said, get the basics down and the rest should fall into place.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------

